# music that scared the living hell out of you?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ever heard world beat or traditional music or whatever that made you have nightmare in other way not satanic music necessarly but evil music ''pure evil''.

*but dont wont to hear about metal genra, because it's so old school thematic*I wanna here what you heard that made you had goose bumps, uneasy sleep, music you dont recommend because it's malicious and vile.

Than a twist was any music that was cursed like some vocal music(whit burried incantation) , are there any traps in music, you should avoid at all cost, dangerous music.

I recall hearing some world beat and behing creep out, remenber in Indiana jones 2 the thugs music...
well here is an exemple...

I hope i made a good post on nightmarish or hellish music, and sorry but i wont tell you what scared the hell out of me except nursewhitwounnd but this you allready know, but there is worst far worst...

Tell me music you would not recommend at all even to you mortal enemy? :devil:

:tiphat: have a nice days folks of TC i hope my querry is worthy im curieous that all


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Back when I was a teen, I used to get creeped out by Black Sabbath's first album, when listening in the dark with headphones.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

It is said that Stephen Sondheim got up and walked out during the opening credits for Jaws. He later told his friend the music had made him too fearful.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

This.






And there also was an album by Legion (an Andrew Lagowski side project) titled Leviathan. The track "Ritual of Lotus" scared me so much I had to stop it. There were no special effects or unexpected loud sounds - nothing of the sort. On the contrary, the track was absolutely calm, but it started so creepy and the sonic manifestations and undercurrents made me believe _something_ was awakening right in my room... very weird.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

One note in Psycho.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was a kid it was a weekly ritual for me and my siblings to watch Top of the Pops every week. Being only about 5 I had no interest in music but I remember being so freaked out by watching the Crazy World of Arthur Brown doing 'Fire' that I refused to see the show again until I was assured that the single had dropped out of the charts.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Ooh...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

When I first heard This Heat in session on the John Peel show. Horizontal Hold made me jump out of my seat.


----------



## whupth (Jun 28, 2015)

- Jandek (anything)
- Pink Floyd, _The Wall_ (specifically, "Empty Spaces")
- The Residents, _Not Available_
- Tool, "Faaip de Oiad"
- Scott Walker, _Tilt_


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

The scariest music ever is the tornado siren. Guaranteed to wilt the stoutest of constitutions.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This used to scare me when I was a teenager. If the truth be known - it still does...


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

When I was in boot camp, this one drill sergeant would blast heavy metal in the barracks in the early morning. One morning he played Slayer's "Mandatory Suicide." There was just something unnerving about hearing that at 5:00 a.m., when you are still half asleep and contemplating your career choice.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

no No NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Sherkel (Jul 27, 2014)

I can think of quite a few more, but I think the disturbance factor is less subjective with these.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

For something a bit less noisy than the above stuff.






From the album Yen Pox - Between The Horizon And The Abyss. 
Very much recommended for a late night headphones session to descend into darkness.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I was once terrified at a performance of Stockhausen's Helicopter String Quartet when one of the pilots decided he'd try to upstage the other musicians.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Lustmord.

I am fascinated but I wouldn't have it in my home. It feels dangerous if only because he was commissioned to perform music for Anton LeVay's Church of Satan which evidently neither he (nor I) take very seriously -- yet I still wouldn't have it in my home.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Scared of music? Just once. Shost's Leningrad Symphony at the Proms, conducted by Gergiev a few years back. The piece had never done that to me before and never since, but on that occasion I was genuinely scared of the advancing menace.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

There is some really "slithery" music I don't care to revisit in Jerry Goldsmith's score for "Alien."


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

This one, by a King Crimson "project," performed by King Crimson in their current and recent tours, is disturbing:


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*scary music*

Jacobs Ladder soundtrack by Maurice Jarre, definitely takes you to a dark place,exactly the place Jacob went to not pleasant


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

whupth said:


> - The Residents, _Not Available_
> [/I]


I have only fond memories of that album, but interesting.... :tiphat:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Act II of Adams's _Nixon in China_ - the whole *$#@ed-up ballet and "I am the wife of Chairman Mao".


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The first time I listened to the 'Victoria' chorus from Weber's - Der Freischutz scared the crap out of me. I thought I'd been shot.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire. It is such a chilling evocation of madness. So disturbing and eerie, with the Sprechstimme and the vague hints of tonality within an atonal style. 

Pierrot Lunaire is much more frightening than the coloratura mad scenes in Italian opera, in which the soprano seems to be showing off rather than going insane. :lol:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to find Mars, Saturn and especially Uranus from Holst's _Planets_ pretty scary when I was a kid... still do, really. I'd sometimes play my favourite LP (James Loughran and the Hallé Orchestra) in the dark to heighten the horror


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

I went to see Black Tusk last year in a club. The opening band was a group from Portland called Lord Dying. Within about 30 seconds I honestly felt my spine tingling - can't wait to see them again.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll stick with non classical.

Almost everything by Univers Zero.






Almost everything by Devil doll.






Almost everything by Art Zoyd.


----------

